# Écran Thunderbolt - adaptateur



## Anne_Va (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai une question (qui va en faire sauter plus d'un au plafond, mais bon, le hardware c'est pas trop mon truc).

J'ai aujourd'hui un écran display Thunderbolt non compatible avec un macbook pro de fin 2010 qui a une prise minidisplay. Les prises Thunderbolt sur les mbp datent de début 2011.
Existerait-il un adaptateur mini display vers Thunderbolt, ou connaisseriez-vous une solution qui pourrait faire fonctionner ce mbp avec l'écran ? 

Mon dernier recours est de revendre mon mbp pour en racheter un neuf, qui aurait donc ce port thunderbolt, mais ça m'emballe moyen.

Merci d'avance


----------



## flotow (13 Mai 2012)

Le Thunderbolt a été rajouté sur les derniers modèles sur la même prise que le mini display port. Normalement, à partir du moment ou tu as ce port il n'y a pas de soucis pour connecter un écran.

La prise est bien au même format ?


----------



## Anne_Va (13 Mai 2012)

Oui, ma prise mini-display est au même format qu'une Thunderbolt, la câble de l'écran rentre parfaitement. 
Mais bon l'écran n'est pas reconnu par mon mbp. J'ai essayé la technique de le redémarrer avec cmd, alt, P et R, j'ai vérifié si il apparaissait dans les moniteurs. Rien. Donc clairement ils ne sont pas compatibles. 
C'est pour ça que j'aimerai savoir si il n'y a pas une technique détournée pour quand même pouvoir le faire marcher sur du minidisplay. 
(Qui ne tente rien n'a rien )


----------



## Tuncurry (13 Mai 2012)

Anne_Va a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'aimerai savoir si il n'y a pas une technique détournée pour quand même pouvoir le faire marcher sur du minidisplay.
> (Qui ne tente rien n'a rien )



Eh non, ton écran Thunderbolt ne fonctionnera que sur un Mac équipé en Thunderbolt, soit sur les modèles à partir de mid 2011. Désolé.


----------



## Anne_Va (13 Mai 2012)

Okay dommage, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## claireradbu (17 Mai 2012)

Je continue sur le même sujet, il me semble que c'est la bonne place pour mon message. J'ai un MBP tout neuf... et je veux acheter un adaptateur pour un vidéoprojecteur qui a une prise VGA. Est-ce que c'est bien ça que je dois acheter : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M9320G/A ?
Il y a sur les nouveaux MBP une prise thunderbolt, si j'ai bien lu les messages précédents, c'est la même chose que la prise Mini-DVI ? Tant qu'à faire, je ne voudrais pas acheter quelque chose qui ne convienne pas...!
Merci d'avance...


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Mai 2012)

claireradbu a dit:


> J'ai un MBP tout neuf... et je veux acheter un adaptateur pour un vidéoprojecteur qui a une prise VGA. Est-ce que c'est bien ça que je dois acheter : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M9320G/A ?



Non, c'est plutôt ça: http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB572Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ


----------



## claireradbu (21 Mai 2012)

OK, merci. Donc le connecteur thunderbolt, c'est la même chose que le Mini DisplayPort ? Enfin je veux dire, je brancherai l'adaptateur sur le connecteur thunderbolt (c'est comme ça qu'ils appellent ça sur le descriptif du MBP, et on a pu voir que je n'y connais pas gd-chose en connectique...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h03 ----------

Et y a-t-il une différence avec celui-là, hormis la longueur du câble et le prix ?
http://www4.fnac.com/mp17937476/Cable-Mini-DisplayPort-male-vers-VGA-90-cm
Merci encore...


----------



## Larme (21 Mai 2012)

Pour la vidéo, on dira Thunderbolt = Mini Display Port

Sinon, la différence, c'est que l'un est un adaptateur MiniDisplayPort/VGA (femelle) qui a besoin d'un câble VGA(mâle)/VGA(mâle), et que l'autre est directement un câble  MiniDisplayPort/VGA.


----------



## claireradbu (21 Mai 2012)

Super, j'ai compris. Merci


----------

